# Montre française "Syncromètre"



## francoisarchiviste (Apr 6, 2017)

Bonjour. Quelqu'un a déjà entendu parler de cette marque? En fait, peut-être ne s'agit-il même pas d'une marque, mais plutôt d'un simple mot mis sur le cadran pour impressionner la galerie? Je pense que la montre est française à cause du mouvement, qui est un FE 140-1. La montre date probablement des années 1970.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour François,

Pas d'info sur cette marque, en revanche j'ai une _Jaquet+Girard_ (Suisse) de cette même période, avec un boîtier similaire :










Il y avait encore beaucoup d'emboîteurs, à cette époque&#8230; l'horloger du coin collait son nom sur le cadran, et ça partait en vitrine&#8230; c'était une autre époque.

Ceci dit c'est toujours sympa d'avoir du *France Ébauche*, sur ta _Syncromètre_ ?


----------



## francoisarchiviste (Apr 6, 2017)

Reno said:


> Bonjour François,
> 
> Pas d'info sur cette marque, en revanche j'ai une _Jaquet+Girard_ (Suisse) de cette même période, avec un boîtier similaire :
> 
> ...


Belle montre! Très "classy"! Et le boitier est effectivement très similaire.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

francoisarchiviste said:


> Belle montre! Très "classy"! Et *le boitier est effectivement très similaire.*


Et j'en ai vu passer quelques-unes sur la baie, au fil des ans, sous diverses marques (comme _*Elgé*_, si je me souviens bien 🤔 )


----------

